# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Διαξιφισμοί περί TRWN (αρχιτεκτονικής και τοπολογίας)

## Zakk

Σώθηκες άμα φέρεις linksys...
Βάλε κάτι με καλύτερη ευαισθησία.

----------


## alg0

Ναι γνωριζω περι ευαισθησιας των LinkSys... παρολαυτα εχω πετυχει 2 λινκ (400μετρα το ενα και 1,5 κλμ το αλλο με αυτες τις συσκευουλες και λεω να κανω με αυτεσ μια πρωτη προσπαθεια...)

anyways, ειδωμεν...

κανας εθελοντης κατοχος laptop με wifi θα μπορεσει να με βοηθησει ?
Εκει καιγομαι προς το παρρον

----------


## Zakk

Οκ τότε.
Απλά εδώ είναι μεγάλα τα link, και κακώς παίζουν με Linksys και σε g...
Ή το ένα ή το άλλο

----------


## fotos

Μεγάλα τα κάναμε θες να πείς...
Αλλά αν ο alg0 βλέπει τον felix, που λογικά θα τον βλέπει, μιλάμε για 200m απόσταση. Οπότε δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα.

Και εδώ που τα λέμε και το δικό σου link θα έπρεπε να στραφεί προς Προκόπη μεριά για να πιάνεις και καλύτερα μεταξύ άλλων.
Και άμα κάνουμε και τον Προκόπη full BB κόμβο τότε θα είσαι μια χαρά!  ::

----------


## Zakk

Μίλησα με τον Προκόπη.
Δεν πιάνω λόγω 2 τεράτων που μας κόβουν  ::  
Απλά εγω προτείνω μιας και δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα αλλαγής των Linksys σε wrap-minipci, να γυρίσουν όλα σε g για να έχουμε αυτό που είναι το πιο βασικό:
σταθερότητα.
Ούτως ή αλλως, αργά ή γρήγορα, θα θελήσουν να μπούν και άλλοι, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι.
Ότι θέλετε, εγώ για καλύτερα το λέω  ::

----------


## fotos

Δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα αλλαγής σε wrap καθώς δεν υπάρχει λόγος, ούτε χρήμα. Εξάλλου τι παραπάνω προσφέρει το wrap ( καλύτερο ράδιο; ))

Όσο για το να τα γυρίσουμε σε 802.11b (αυτό φαντάζομαι να εννοείς, καθώς σε g είναι ήδη) δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνει επίσης. Τα περισσότερα link από πλευράς ζεύξης είναι σταθερά σαν βράχος. Το πρόβλημά μας ήταν τα routes που χάνοντας λόγω του OSPF, και όπως μπορείς να δείς στο nagios μόνο η σύνδεση ΚΤΕΛ -> Άγιος Θόδωρας έχει _πλέον_ πρόβλημα (για τους γνωστούς λόγους).

Δεν νομίζω ότι τα AP στο βουνό αντέχουν περισσότερους πελάτες (ήδη το έχουμε παρακάνει) οπότε αυτοί που θα θελήσουν να μπούν καλό θα είναι να αρχίσουν να αναζητούν εναλλακτικές, καθώς κάποια στιγμή θα "κλειδώσουν" οι καταστάσεις στο βουνό και θα συνδέουμε κόμβους μόνο εάν έχουν κάτι να προσφέρουν (και όπως λες και εσύ "είτε το θέλουν, είτε όχι!  :: )

----------


## Zakk

Καταρχήν μην είσαι υβριστής!
Μη συγκρίνεις την πίπιζα linksys, με ένα wrap που θα έχει super range 2 πάνω του!
Καμία σχέση, το δίκτυο θα ήταν 50 φορές καλύτερο (σταθερότερο-λιγότερος θόρυβος-πιο γρήγορο).

Επίσης, το καλύτερο θα ήταν να έχουν όλα τα nodes ίδιο εξοπλισμό (αποφυγή grid πχ).

Τέλος μιας και προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις ότι το δίκτυο είναι κομπλέ! (άποψή μου ότι δεν είναι!), για πες μου, γιατί εγώ όχι μόνο έχω ασταθέστατο link, αλλά πάνω απο 400kbps δεν πιάνω με κανέναν Χριστό?  ::

----------


## fotos

Δυστυχώς Zakk ξεχνάς έναν και πολύ σημαντικό παράγοντα... $$$money$$$. Δεν ήξερα ότι θέλεις και εσύ να γίνεις ευεργέτης του TRWN και να συνεισφέρεις τον οβολό σου αγοράζοντάς μας 20 Pc Engines WRAP boards με super duper, fuckin incredible, που πιάνεις και αρειανούς, radio. Ναι σίγουρα το δίκτυο θα ήταν καλύτερο γενικότερα...

Όλα τα BB nodes ίδιο εξοπλισμό έχουν:
Linksys WRT54G (v2 ή v3)[/*:m:d7854]Κεραίες Pacific Wireless στα κατευθυντικά[/*:m:d7854]Κεραίες sector δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα εκεί που έχουμε AP[/*:m:d7854]

Από εκεί και πέρα στους κόμβους πελατών σόρρυ δεν μπορείς να τους ελένξεις και βάζει ο καθένας ότι μπορεί αλλά πίστεψέ με grid δεν έχει κανένας. Οι περισσότεροι είτε έχουν PW ή πιάτο. Αυτό το θεωρώ non issue.

Εγώ μίλησα για BackBone. Στο BB είναι μια χαρά, σπίτι σου δεν ξέρω τι κάνεις. Μήπως δεν έχεις κάνει καλή στόχευση; Μήπως προσπαθείς να βγάλεις link με Αγ. Δημήτρη στα 3.5 km (το πιο μακρινό από όλους), χρησιμοποιώντας linksys και όχι καλύτερο εξοπλισμό; Γιατί μιλάς για καλύτερο εξοπλισμό και δεν αγοράζεις εσύ καλύτερο εξοπλισμό για τον κόμβο σου καταρχήν;

Ενημερωτικά ο Θάνος έκανε καλό link στα 7 km Άγιο Κων/νο με Άγιο Θόδωρα (που είναι ήδη φορτωμένος) με καλό εξοπλισμό (miniPCI Senao σε 802.11b και πιάτο 1m αν θυμάμαι καλά). Από ότι έμαθα πήγε καλά και έβγαλε μετρημένα 3Mbit. Όχι και άσχημα εεε;

----------


## Zakk

Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι αγαπητέ fot.

Δε γίνεται εγώ να παω να σκάσω 350€ για σοβαρό client, επειδή το backbone έπρεπε να ήταν στημένο αλλιώς από την αρχή (υλικό και αρχιτεκτονική), και πόσον μάλιστα όταν έχει αρχίσει να μένει στον αέρα λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου από εσάς (μαζί σας, με το trwn θα ασχοληθείτε τελευταίο έτος).

Απλά, δε θέλω να μιλάς λες και είναι ότι καλύτερο!
Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο το backbone!
Αναγκαζόμαστε να κάνουμε link σε μακρυνές αποστάσεις, και είναι και ήδη ζορισμένα τα ap..σε λίγο θα κλειδώσουν (ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ)
Τότε ποιό το νόημα ύπαρξης? Να είναι 10 άτομα μέσα και να σέρνεται?

Δεν κατηγορώ, απλά λέω ότι μπορούσατε να ψάξετε και να παραγγέλνατε εξοπλισμο για μακρινά link τότε - κόμβοι εντός πόλης.
Τώρα που δεν έγινε αυτο, και ούτως ή άλλως τζάπα μιλάμε γιατί το δίκτυο δεν είναι των φοιτητών και ούτε σύλλογο φτιάξαμε όπως είχαμε πεί (πάλι λάθος για εμένα), ο καθένας που θέλει μακρινό συνήθως link, αποφασίζει αν θα ρισκάρει τα 350 ή αν θα κάτσει στα αυγά του με ένα άχρηστο linksys.
Εκτός και αν χτίζει σπίτι στο νοσοκομείο!

----------


## fotos

> Δε γίνεται εγώ να παω να σκάσω 350€ για σοβαρό client, επειδή το backbone έπρεπε να ήταν στημένο αλλιώς από την αρχή (υλικό και αρχιτεκτονική),


Τόσα λεφτά είχαμε να διαθέσουμε και αυτή ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή από πλευράς κόστους και παρεχόμενων πραγμάτων για την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή που θέλαμε να φτιάξουμε το δίκτυο. Σε τελική δεν χρειάζεται να δικαιολογηθούμε για τις επιλογές μας. Τουλάχιστον εμείς είμασταν εκεί και τις κάναμε. Αντί να λες πάλι καλά κιόλας ... αχαριστίες; Εεε έλεος...




> και πόσον μάλιστα όταν έχει αρχίσει να μένει στον αέρα λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου από εσάς (μαζί σας, με το trwn θα ασχοληθείτε τελευταίο έτος).


Καθόλου στον αέρα. Κάθε μέρα το χρησιμοποιούμε και το βελτιώνουμε. Εξ' άλλου συνδέονται και άλλοι κόμβοι συνεχώς (felix, Θανάσης) και ειδικά του felix βελτίωσε την κατάσταση ριζικά. Μόνο στον αέρα δεν είναι λοιπόν. Τώρα από την στιγμή που θα φύγουμε εμείς είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. Αλλά εδώ μπορούν να αναλάβουν οι υπόλοιποι. Αντί λοιπόν να γκρινιάζεις γιατί δεν κάθεσαι να σκιστείς στο διάβασμα κτλ. κτλ. και να αναλάβεις τις ευθύνες σου. Μήπως περιμένεις το φαί στο πιάτο; Άλλοι να συντηρούν το δίκτυο και εσύ να κατεβάζεις με Mbit++.




> Απλά, δε θέλω να μιλάς λες και είναι ότι καλύτερο!
> Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο το backbone!
> Αναγκαζόμαστε να κάνουμε link σε μακρυνές αποστάσεις, και είναι και ήδη ζορισμένα τα ap..σε λίγο θα κλειδώσουν (ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ)


Δεν είπα ότι είναι ότι καλύτερο. Είναι όμως καλό. Το ότι θα κλειδώσουν είναι λογικό επακόλουθο. Έχουν και κάποια όρια και ο στόχος μας είναι να στρέψουμε τους κόμβους προς την πόλη (μέσα στην πόλη) και τα του βουνού να μείνουν για backbone.




> Τότε ποιό το νόημα ύπαρξης? Να είναι 10 άτομα μέσα και να σέρνεται?


Δεν είναι 10 άτομα μέσα και δεν σέρνεται πάντα. Πάντως άμα αρχίσουν να μπαίνουν και άλλα θα έχουμε πρόβλημα, αυτό ισχύει. Γι' αυτό τονίζω την ανάγκη να κλειδωθούν τα AP του βουνού και να προσπαθήσουμε να βγάλουμε link μέσα στην πόλη σε σταθερά σημεία (μη φοιτητικά).




> Δεν κατηγορώ, απλά λέω ότι μπορούσατε να ψάξετε και να παραγγέλνατε εξοπλισμο για μακρινά link τότε - κόμβοι εντός πόλης.


Ρε Zakk είμαστε 8-10 φοιτητές που τρέξαμε για τα πάντα. Έχουμε και μαθήματα έχουμε και προσωπικές ζωές. Εμείς φτιάξαμε 10 κόμβους σε αυτό το διάστημα και με αρκετά λεφτά από την τσέπη μας ( εεεε έτερε Οπλαρχηγέ;;; ). Εσύ έφτιαξες μόνο τον κόμβο σου και αυτόν με δυσκολία. Και μας ρίχνεις και ευθύνες ... η δικιά σου συνεισφορά που είναι;




> Τώρα που δεν έγινε αυτο, και ούτως ή άλλως τζάπα μιλάμε γιατί το δίκτυο δεν είναι των φοιτητών και ούτε σύλλογο φτιάξαμε όπως είχαμε πεί (πάλι λάθος για εμένα), ο καθένας που θέλει μακρινό συνήθως link, αποφασίζει αν θα ρισκάρει τα 350 ή αν θα κάτσει στα αυγά του με ένα άχρηστο linksys.
> Εκτός και αν χτίζει σπίτι στο νοσοκομείο!


Να σου δώσω και ένα παράδειγμα. Αντί να κάνεις link 3 km με βουνό, εσύ που είσαι και ντόπιος και ξέρεις και περισσότερα άτομα από ότι εμείς, γιατί δεν ψάχνεις να βρείς έναν / δύο φίλους μέσα στην πόλη στους οποίους μπορείς να συνδεθείς (ως πελάτης, BB whatever) και με την σειρά τους να συνδεθούν από _πιο κοντά_ είτε σε ένα BB είτε αλλού; Αυτό θα ήταν συνεισφορά. Άμα τους βρείς φώναξέ μας να βοηθήσουμε με δρομολόγηση κτλ. κτλ.

... αλλιώς μπορείς να κάτσεις και στα αυγά σου εάν δεν σου αρέσει. Δεν σε αναγκάζει κανείς από ότι ξέρω. Για δικιά σου γνώση, όρεξη, μπλα μπλα, το κάνεις. Συνεπώς μάθε να ζείς μαζί του στις κακές και στις καλές στιγμές του. Και βοήθα εκεί που μπορείς. Μην είσαι μόνο λόγια και ξέρεις καλά που αναφέρομαι δεν χρειάζεται να το πω.

Αυτά. Τέρμα με τις άσκοπες γκρίνιες.
Τα έλεγα εγώ ... κάνεις κάτι καλό και σε λένε και μαλάκα και από πάνω!

_(edit: ΥΓ. Αν συνεχίσει έτσι θα γίνει split και lock το τόπικ γιατί εξελίσεται ραγδαία σε flame... ειδικά τώρα που ξαναδιάβασα και το δικό μου reply)_

----------


## warchief

Δεν έχει νοημα αυτή η συζήτηση εδώ. Φαγωνόμαστε που φαγωνόμαστε όταν τα λέμε απο κοντά  :: , δεν είναι ανάγκη να δείχνουμε τέτοιο κλίμα και εδώ, ειδικά όταν έχουμε κάνει τόση δουλειά (άλλοι λιγότερο , άλλοι περισότερο). Μην ξεχνάμε πως με την όλη ιστοριά ασχολουμαστε 20 άτομα (max). Το δίκτυο το έχουμε κυρίως για πειραματισμό, με αυτή την λογική σχεδιάστικε εξ αρχής και αυτή έιναι η φιλοσοφία. Σίγουρα ο εξοπλισμός δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο ειδικά στο κομμάτι του radio.
Αλλά Zakk ξαχνάς κάποια πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα.
(α) Ρωτάς όταν πήραμε τον εξοπλισμό αν υπήρχε τίποτα καλύτερο να πάρουμε? Ρωτάς σε πιο στάδιο ήταν η υλοποίηση του madwifi driver (για ταρατσομποξ λύσεις?)
(β) Αναλογίζεσαι το γεγονός του ότι ο εξοπλισμός που ήρθε έπρεπε να είναι δοκιμασμένος ? (Ειδικά όταν αποφασίσαμε ότι θα πάμε το δίκτυο στο 11g, ποιοί είχαν δοκιμάσει αναλυτικά 802.11g συσκευές?)

Αν εσύ ψάχνεις ένα δίκτυο που θα είναι
1) Η χαρά του Leecher (κατεβάζω με 10Mbps τουλάχιστο)
2) Εχει όλα του τα προβλήματα λυμένα (Routing etc)
3) Εχει hotline support 24/7 στο 0-800-TRWN (θέση 27 παρακαλώ)

τότε δεν βρίσκεσαι στο σωστό μέρος. Οπότε αντί να γκρινιάζεις κάτσε ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ.
O ναι έχει πολύ διάβασμα η ιστορία, (ρώτα και μας που κάτσαμε να τα διαβάσουμε...) και έλα να συζητήσουμε ωραία και πολιτισμένα χωρίς φαγομάρες για το μέλλον του δικτύου.
Το δίκτυο δεν είναι δικο ΜΑΣ, είναι καθενός που εμπλέκεται και πιστέυω πως όλοι μας θέλουμε ένα καλύτερο δίκτυο , πιο σταθερό , με καλύτερες υπηρεσίες κτλπ κτλπ.

Zakk no offence, το παραπάνω δεν δείχνει εσένα , αλλά όλους αυτούς που μου (μας) σκοτίζουν τα @@ επειδή νομίζουν πως για όλα τα δεινά του trwn υπαίτιος είμαι εγώ (εμείς).

Περιμένω να τα πούμε απο κοντά και να σου ξεκαθαρίσω κάθε σου απορία, όπως έχω κάνει τόσες άλλες φορές στο παρελθον.

ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΛΗ, αν είναι να μπουν βδέλες στο δίκτυο τότε δεν έχει νόημα η ύπαρξη του και καλύτερα να το κρατήσουμε κλειστό...

τα λέμε

-Γιώργος

----------


## fotos

fotos Δημοσιεύθηκε: Σαβ Δεκ 10, 2005 10:31 pm
warchief Δημοσιεύθηκε: Σαβ Δεκ 10, 2005 10:35 pm

Προσοχή στην ώρα... τα δύο posts εγίναν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα και ουδεμία προ-συννενόηση υπήρξε.
Απλά οι απόψεις μας ταυτίζονται και είπαμε το ίδιο πράγμα με ολίγον διαφορετικό τρόπο ο καθένας.

Ειδικά η σύνοψη του Γιώργου ("ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΛΗ") είναι το ζουμί που παρέλειψα εγώ.

Εύγε warchief!  :: 
-fot

----------


## Zakk

Θα απαντήσω σε 2 ζητήματα:

1ον- "ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ (fot & warchief)" : Όσο μπορώ, και εφόσων όλο και περισσότερο γουστάρω, κάθομαι και διαβάζω και ασχολούμαι, όσο μπορώ επαναλαμβάνω. Εξάλλου δε νομίζω ότι από το έτος μου ασχολείται άλλος τόσο πολύ. Έστω δηλαδή ότι το δέχομαι το διάβασε.

2ον- "Μην είσαι μόνο λόγια (fot)" : Μου είπε ποτέ κανένας να κάνω κάτι και δεν το έκανα για το trwn? Και ας μην είχα και χρόνο, αλλιώς θα ήταν άμα το άκουγα να μου το λέει κάποιος. Αυτό που λες δηλαδή fot δε στέκει. Εκτός άμα δε θέλετε κριτική. Εκεί σωπαίνω αυτόματα. Δεν υποχρεούται κανένας να ακούει την άποψη του άλλου.

Υ.Γ. : Δεν έκραξα ούτε μίλησα με κακό σκοπό, και ούτε θα το κάνω.
Αυτά που λέω στα στηρίζω όποτε και όπου θες.
Εκεί που θα κράξω πραγματικά, είναι όταν εγώ μιλάω ήρεμα και απροκατάληπτα, και έρθει κάποιος και απαντήσει με ανάποδη λογική. Εκεί κρατάτε με.

----------


## alg0

> ον- "Μην είσαι μόνο λόγια (fot)" : Μου είπε ποτέ κανένας να κάνω κάτι και δεν το έκανα για το trwn?


Zητησα εγω laptop για scannarisma και κανεις δεν προσφερθηκε!

Περα απο την πλακα, γιατι περι πλακας προκειτε η παραπανω απαντηση μου, το δικτυο κατα τη γνωμη μου στην τριπολη ειναι καλοστημενο. Και στην Αθηνα πριν 6-8 μηνες η λυση για χωρους που δεν μπαινει ευκολα ταρατσο-PC ηταν bridged/routed linkys. 

Oποτε για την χρονικη στιγμη που φτιαχτηκαν οι κομβοι αυτοι , η επιλογη ήταν αψογη (δειτε και χρονολογικα τις ομαδικες να πιστειτε..)

Μετα απο συντομη συζητηση με warchief, ειδα πως ειχαμε παρομοιες αποψεις με λιγες διαφορες...

το ζουμι ειναι 

1. Να μην κλειδωσουν τα AP στα βουνα, ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΣΗΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ___ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ___ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ.

2. Να μπουνε AP στην πολη.


ps. χαρηκα που μου ειπατε να συνδεθω στον felix και θα το ψαξω. Το ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι ειναι ετοιμο , λοιπουν μοναχα τα POE και ενα linksys.

ps. μιας που ειμαι νεο μελος εδω, παρακαλω απευθηνθητε μου σαν ενα ανοιχτομυαλο ανθρωπο. Αμα μου προτεινετε και BB , μεσα θα ειμαι εαν υπαρχει πραγματικο οφελως...

ps3. παρεα ψαχνω btw[/quote]

----------


## Zakk

Laptop έχει ένας φίλος και λογικά ψηνόμαστε για scan-άρισμα κ έτσι!
Τώρα πρέπει να μου ξαναδανείσει ο warchief τη cisco γιατί θέλω να ξανακεντράρω με αντιρίδες, και έρχομαι όποτε θες!
Οπότε μόλις πάρω τη cisco θα έχεις pm.

----------


## fotos

@Zakk



> 2ον- "Μην είσαι μόνο λόγια (fot)" : Μου είπε ποτέ κανένας να κάνω κάτι και δεν το έκανα για το trwn?


Σύλλογος. Θα βόλευε να τον είχαμε ... θα είχαμε πάει το πράμα σε άλλο επίπεδο (όχι δεν εννοώ commercial). Θα είχαμε ένα δίκτυο πιο κοντά σε αυτό που θέλαμε από πλευράς συμμετοχής και θα ήταν ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα σε μερικές άλλες καταστάσεις (βλ. νομικές μπούρδες και ευθύνες). Εδώ νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσουν οι περισσότεροι γνώστες της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης.




> Εκτός άμα δε θέλετε κριτική. Εκεί σωπαίνω αυτόματα. Δεν υποχρεούται κανένας να ακούει την άποψη του άλλου.


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την κριτική, ίσα ίσα είναι καλοδεχούμενη. Με μια προϋπόθεση όμως. Να είναι constructive criticism (εποικοδομητική κριτική). Δηλαδή να προσθέτει και κάτι. Όχι απλά να κρίνει και να λέει ότι "αα εδώ δεν κάνατε αυτό ή εκείνο" *μόνο*, παρά να *προσθέτει* και κάτι σε στυλ "δεν κάνατε αυτό, αλλά πλέον μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυτό και εκείνο".

Σημαντική διαφορά...
Κατανοητή;

@alg0



> 1. Να μην κλειδωσουν τα AP στα βουνα, ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΣΗΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ___ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ___ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ.


Και πως θα το κάνεις αυτό άμα δεν κλειδώσουν τα AP (από τεχνικής σκοπιάς αυτό).
Αλλά στην ουσία το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε. 
Τι κλειδώσουν ... τι ξεκλειδώσουν ... το αποτέλεσμα ίδιο θα είναι -> συγκεκριμένοι πελάτες στα AP των βουνών.




> 2. Να μπουνε AP στην πολη.


Δηλαδή ότι είπα πριν και παραπάνω.
Άρα συμφωνούμε όλοι!  ::   :: 

ΥΓ. Για να πάμε σε καλύτερα θέματα: alg0 έχω laptop και ίσως να έχω και χρόνο προς Τρίτη. Σφύρα και πάμε μαζί με warchief για καφέ και scanning. Όποιος άλλος θέλει να έρθει επίσης ευπρόσδεκτος!

----------


## Zakk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Zakk
> 
> Εκτός άμα δε θέλετε κριτική. Εκεί σωπαίνω αυτόματα. Δεν υποχρεούται κανένας να ακούει την άποψη του άλλου.
> 
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την κριτική, ίσα ίσα είναι καλοδεχούμενη. Με μια προϋπόθεση όμως. Να είναι constructive criticism (εποικοδομητική κριτική). Δηλαδή να προσθέτει και κάτι. Όχι απλά να κρίνει και να λέει ότι "αα εδώ δεν κάνατε αυτό ή εκείνο" *μόνο*, παρά να *προσθέτει* και κάτι σε στυλ "δεν κάνατε αυτό, αλλά πλέον μπορούμε να κάνουμε αυτό και εκείνο".
> 
> Σημαντική διαφορά...
> Κατανοητή;


Ή το πας φυρί φυρί, ή τέτοιος άνθρωπος είσαι.
Δε θα σου κάνω τη χάρη φιλαράκο όμως.
Να σαι καλά.
Φιλάκια

----------


## alg0

zakk ελα να λυσεις τις διαφορες σου με τον fotos την τριτη.

Επιτρεπονται : γαντια του box, σιδερενιες γροθιες, πεταλουδες, βομβες μολοτοφ, σαμουραι long swords etc  ::  

Να δουμε ποιανου το κung-fu ειναι ανωτερο  :: 

/spam disabled

ακομη καλυτερο θα ηταν να φερεις προτασεις και επιχειρηματα για την βελτιωση του δικτυου κατα τη δικη σου οπτικη γωνια  ::

----------


## fotos

> Ή το πας φυρί φυρί, ή τέτοιος άνθρωπος είσαι.
> Δε θα σου κάνω τη χάρη φιλαράκο όμως.
> Να σαι καλά.
> Φιλάκια


Zakk τώρα ομολογώ πως δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου λες.
Τι πάει να πει "τέτοιος άνθρωπος είσαι"; Τι παράξενο σου είπα;
Το "κατανοητή" σε χάλασε; Το ύφος ή το περιεχόμενο;
Τι χάρη πρέπει να μου κάνεις; Να παίξεις το παιχνίδι μου;
Παίζω κάνα παιχνίδι και δεν το ξέρω; Ομολογώ πάντως πως δεν καταλαβαίνω.
Για άλλα μίλαγα εγώ άλλα μου αναφέρεις (τι άνθρωπος είμαι, πόσες χάρες θα μου κάνεις κτλ.)...

Μήπως πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσεις το thread προσεκτικά και από δυο φορές αυτά που έγραψα και έγραψες;
Ρε παιδιά ας μου πει κάποιος που έκανα λάθος και τι στραβό είπα να ομολογήσω και εγώ την αμαρτία μου!

----------


## warchief

Δεν σκάμε όλοι μας καλύτερα, να πάμε την Τρίτη για κανα καφεδάκι να τα πούμε και να ξεκ@υλ#@@#με???

Εχουμε να κάνουμε ποστ σε αυτό το φόρουμ κανα μήνα, και τώρα το αρχίσαμε στα flames  ::  well done μας!!!


Ελα τσιος
-Γιώργος

----------


## zafevolution

Μάγκες!!!
Τα μάθατε?
Γίνονται νόμιμα κάποια κανάλια απο τα 5 GHz!!!

Οπότε για να πηγαίνουμε σε a σιγά σιγά!!!

----------


## pan-pan

> Μάγκες!!!
> Τα μάθατε?
> Γίνονται νόμιμα κάποια κανάλια απο τα 5 GHz!!!
> 
> Οπότε για να πηγαίνουμε σε a σιγά σιγά!!!


χα χα χα χα χα!!!
Καλο ηταν και αυτο...

----------

